# Sell me your S-Works Roubaix SL3 - 52cm



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm looking to buy a S-works Roubaix SL3 with Dura Ace (and compact crank preferably) - 52cm. PM me the details. 
Thanks


----------



## Untchbl (Jun 5, 2011)

PM sent..... I have two different options for you.


----------



## msg98 (Oct 27, 2011)

i'm also looking for a roubaix (61cm). ideally one of the lower end ones. anyone out there looking to get rid of theirs? thx


----------



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a 10' Tarmac SL3 module but not ready to sell till Dec/Jan when my SuperSix arrives.


----------



## Mdrnizd (Oct 21, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

My SL3 is pretty much ready for sale.
Specialized S Works Tarmac SL3


----------



## Untchbl (Jun 5, 2011)

My non-sworks sl3 is ready to go as well.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Is it me or do owner of the big brands (Spesh, Trek, Cannondale, Giant, Cervelo) tend to be more eager to sell their bikes than the botique/customer owners?


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

msg98 said:


> i'm also looking for a roubaix (61cm). ideally one of the lower end ones. anyone out there looking to get rid of theirs? thx


I have a 61cm gloss carbon/silver 2007 Roubaix Elite with Shimano 105 (true Shimano group except brakes, all original stock) that I don't use anymore. The bike shows new, has about 800 original miles and I am the first owner; bought it winter of 2008.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Interested in 56cm with OS bb if price is right


----------

